# New "Camera" and New Snowball Pics!



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a new phone, and it has basically replaced my camera, which was old anyway. So here are some new photos of Snowball that I've taken over the last few weeks!

I call this one: "Dog Looks Longingly at Cookie"









Regal dog is regal:









Derp!









Handsome boy.









On a walk, after 4 inches of rain in 24 hours. (The day before, that puddle was completely dry, not even mucky).


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sad puppy feels replaced.









Just a puppy.









"This is not what I signed up for!"









"Humans are weird."









Thanks for looking!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow he's so much bigger than I had thought!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooooh he is so handsome <3 So much fluff! I just want to squish him <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Soooo cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahhhh i love him and I want to cuddle him


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Gosh, I just love him. His face makes my heart melt. He's handsome too.I was expecting him to be much smaller. I never suspected he'd be this big.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's so photogenic. I, too, thought he was much smaller. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

cookieface said:


> He's so photogenic. I, too, thought he was much smaller. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for watching!

He looks a lot bigger than he actually is; most of his volume is fluff. Like, you put your hand out to pet him and it disappears into his fur before you can feel a dog under there, haha.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Thanks for watching!
> 
> He looks a lot bigger than he actually is; most of his volume is fluff. Like, you put your hand out to pet him and it disappears into his fur before you can feel a dog under there, haha.


Our cat was like that - beneath all her fluff was an itty bitty kitty.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is so handsome!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

nice pics. how did you make pic #1 black and white? pic #5 is really nice with the reflection of the trees and shy
in the water. is that trail near your house? how many acres is that area?


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Love the fluff! He's so pretty <3


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I used the Flickr App on my phone; I think the filter was called "Graphite"? 

The trail is at the off-leash park we go to most mornings; its the busiest and biggest off-leash park in the city (and we have a LOT of off-leash parks). The park is 169 acres bordering a gooseneck in the river, with several sets of trails of varying difficulty, through plains, brush, and thick trees, with a central field that is right by the parking lot and used as a traditional "dog park" (although off-leash dogs are allowed throughout the park).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Wow he's so much bigger than I had thought!!


And so much smaller than I thought!

He's beautiful and looks so, so happy.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous Snowball! How do you keep his fur so white? Kabota's feet and legs are dingy 20 minutes after a bath.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Gorgeous Snowball! How do you keep his fur so white? Kabota's feet and legs are dingy 20 minutes after a bath.


Eskies have special oils in their coat that helps them shed dirt. He usually gets hosed down after our trail walks (because morning grass is dewy and trail is dusty = dirty puppy), but sometimes if we're at the in-laws we put him in the yard to air dry, and the dirt just falls off once it dries. Not to say that he doesn't get dingy looking... its really noticeable in his tail sometimes b/c it will part right down the middle and he has an inch of pure white closest to his skin, and then it gets gradually grayer from there.


----------

